# ich on baby blue tang



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I believe my blue tang has ich. i read online that you can give it a freshwater dip for aprox. a minutes or 2. put it in a qt tank and add copper slowly or feed it food with garlic on it so help the immune system? has anybody ever tried any of these and how you did them cause im pretty new to the salt water tanks and i would like some input.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Every time I have to deal with ich and try anything that has to do with treating the fish just leads to more problem. What works for me is super frequent wcs (like every other day) daily feeding (garlic won't hurt either) and patience. Just wait it out. Chances are if you are taking good care of it the fish will get over the ich.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

ok and im just curious what you exactly do with the garlic?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

IF you have a quarentine tank you can treat with copper or Rid ich. Does he have a couple spots or several? If he has only a couple keep doing the water changes making sure that temp and salinity are the same.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

When ever I use garlic I dice it really fine, using a food processor would make this easier, and then mix it with their food before I feed.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i use "garlicguard"..it is a liquid that i mix with a little dry food that the fish will readily eat...a very good product..i am not sure ; but it may be made by seachem.
hey..just add some salt and take the temp up...


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks for all the help he appears to be getting better. i also bought a cleaner shrimp and the tang is always getting cleaned by him its pretty sweet


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Just so you know, Ich's life cycle makes it look better, then ultimately gets worse... the cycsts you see fall of into the water collumn and make more ich. Do a couple large water changes and you should be alright though


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

yup it did come back. crap im currently doing a water change


----------

